# Police officer stopped by citizen for breaking the law.. I love it!



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Check this out. A police officer in Washington state being stopped by a citizen for breaking the law. This is great. How quickly those we assign power and authority forget who is really their superiors. It is We the People. We, are the supreme sovereign in this nation; not the government nor any of its agencies... including police departments. Power flows from us to them and can be removed if we so desire.

We need to see more of this to hold our employees' (read that as our public servants) feet to the fire and remind them who is supposed to be in charge.

Watch What Happens When a Citizen Pulls Over an Unmarked Cop Car and Tells the Police Officer He?s Breaking the Law | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice. And well handled on both sides.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes it was. Understand, I am not some anti-cop nutcase. What I am is someone who disdains judges, police officers, even surgeons who seem to adopt the "God syndrome". Who think we work for them. That we are their servants and their minions who must bow to their power and authority and benevolence.

This officer did respond pretty much in a respectful manner (not entirely but not bad) and didn't get on his high horse with threatening verbiage, demanding that the citizen kowtow to him and his whim. Some I would bet would act like this.

As far as the law regarding unmarked vehicles and police operating them on public highways, that is very interesting and the citizen does offer solid reasons why this is a good law.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I used to live in WA. state, and I wasn't aware that the state had a code prohibiting unmarked vehicles being used to make routine stops and/or patrols. 

Obviously, the "mistake" goes much higher than just the officer being in the wrong. Even if he didn't know any better (and I doubt that), his superiors knew better. 

Someone needs to take some time off w/o pay.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Just so someone doesn't get the wrong impression, (like a retired LEO), I am not a cop-basher and did not post this for any such purpose.

[disclaimer done]


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Just so someone doesn't get the wrong impression, (like a retired LEO), I am not a cop-basher and did not post this for any such purpose.
> 
> [disclaimer done]


I know your not a cop basher but it's nice to make that clear for folks who don't know you yet. : )

This is one of the reasons I like this forum, some people like to troll and bait authority in general. I don't see that here. I completely understood the nature of your post.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

KeithC. said:


> I know your not a cop basher but it's nice to make that clear for folks who don't know you yet. : )
> 
> This is one of the reasons I like this forum, some people like to troll and bait authority in general. I don't see that here. I completely understood the nature of your post.


Thank you, sir. I do appreciate your post.

As for people a little off center (baiting, trolling, etc.), check out this thread I started on another site. Perfectly innocent of any ill will on my part, I thought I was completely above board and not at all guilty of any aberrant behavior when I created this thread. Apparently not in the minds of a few misguided minds plagued with the vestiges of PC. To say I was appalled is being polite. To say I was pissed is more accurate.

http://forum.opencarry.org/forums/s...w-what-you-re-going-to-encounter-at-the-range


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Thank you, sir. I do appreciate your post.
> 
> As for people a little off center (baiting, trolling, etc.), check out this thread I started on another site. Perfectly innocent of any ill will on my part, I thought I was completely above board and not at all guilty of any aberrant behavior when I created this thread. Apparently not in the minds of a few misguided minds plagued with the vestiges of PC. To say I was appalled is being polite. To say I was pissed is more accurate.
> 
> Never know what you're going to encounter at the range


I remember that thread. Got completely out of hand over nothing. People read their own issues into it and blew it up. Totally manufactured BS. Actually, it looked sort of like an assault.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Just so someone doesn't get the wrong impression, (like a retired LEO), I am not a cop-basher and did not post this for any such purpose.
> 
> [disclaimer done]


I've been a member on several forums where cop-bashing was pretty much an everyday occurrence. After so many years of putting up with it, I just moved on and found a new forum.

That was the situation when I found this forum a couple of years ago. For whatever reason, cop-bashing hasn't been that big of a deal here. I guess being a cop or a former cop can be like a lightening rod, and it attracts all sorts of static.

Most everyone at some time or another, has an encounter with a police officer. Depending upon the circumstances surrounding the encounter, it can be a good experience, or a bad one.

Anyways, I didn't see your post as an attempt at cop-bashing. What I did see was an interesting article, and I learned something from it as well.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I've been a member on several forums where cop-bashing was pretty much an everyday occurrence. After so many years of putting up with it, I just moved on and found a new forum.
> 
> That was the situation when I found this forum a couple of years ago. For whatever reason, cop-bashing hasn't been that big of a deal here. I guess being a cop or a former cop can be like a lightening rod, and it attracts all sorts of static.
> 
> ...


Good points. With the public at large (including cops) I try to remember that anyone at any particular moment in time can be having an awful day. A dying spouse, a cheating mate, cancer, injured or dying child, personal illness. Heck who knows. I want to show grace and mercy as much as possible. Lord knows I've needed mercy and understanding from others many a day. Who hasn't? Many times the reaction I am encountering has nothing at all to do with me. If I can remember that, then I get a wonderful chance to de-escalate the situation and give back to others what has so wonderfully been given to me. Everyone needs mercy.

Cops I choose to be especially gracious with since they are treated with such deception on a daily basis. Plus evil people like to masquerade as good guys so as to gain the tactical advantage over the cop. Cops know this and have to be vigilant. That forces them to walk a really fine line....having to switch between counselor mode to kill mode in the blink of an eye and then back again.

I hate it when these men and women are baited for amusement or personal gain by the public.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Many, many years ago, while still green and wet behind the ears, I was training with a very senior officer who had been around the block too many times to even bother and keep count. 

I learned a lot from him and took most of what he said to heart and used all of it to my benefit. 

One thing he said to me, I never forgot. He told me, It's just as easy to be a good cop, as it is to be a bad cop.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I am happy to admit that in my entire adult life, I have only had one bad encounter with an LEO. One. Now I don't have too many encounters with them in general but all of the rest have been from casual friendly greetings to laugh 'em up humor to serious conversation. The way I look at it is that you never stop learning so why not try to learn from people who have been there and done that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The cop bashing speaks highly of someone's character and upbringing.
There was a time when the uniform automatically earned public respect.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Those days are long gone Pic.... now when I do beat work and wave to citizens, I get almost as many middle fingers as waves back, lol. I don't let it get to me though... just the way things are.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Those days are long gone Pic.... now when I do beat work and wave to citizens, I get almost as many middle fingers as waves back, lol. I don't let it get to me though... just the way things are.


If they put up that middle finger, I guess I might ignore it.
Depends , maybe if they were close enough. 
I'm sure I could find something on my utility belt to help bend that finger back to normal,lol.
:croc:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol... I just smile & wave. I've developed thick skin over the years... ya have to in this profession.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Especially nowadays you have to treat every moment as if you are being video recorded


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Fortunately, I live on a small island where most of the cops are went to school with my kids, or their kids did, depending on age. TThey do a Citizens' Police Academy every couple of years, and they are well-liked. One of the reasons I live here.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Fortunately, I live on a small island where most of the cops are went to school with my kids, or their kids did, depending on age. TThey do a Citizens' Police Academy every couple of years, and they are well-liked. One of the reasons I live here.


So you know most of the police officers?
Was wondering why a troublemaker like you ,,,was walking around a free man.
:smt033. (Tease)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> So you know most of the police officers?
> Was wondering why a troublemaker like you ,,,was walking around a free man.
> :smt033. (Tease)



They lIke people like me here.....


----------

